# Removing plant algae from a Java Fern



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it possible to remove algae from a Java Fern?

I thought I saw it described here once so I did a few searches and all I came up with was something about using diluted peroxide. Anybody here know the proper way to do it, if there is any?

DLH


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

In my experience that's not the best thing for plants and is very time consuming. I would buy a group of otocinclus catfish. They stay small, won't eat plants, peaceful and are great at eating green and brown algae. Since excess algae is a symptom of imbalance in your aquarium you might want to cut down on feeding and time lights are on. Doing more water changes can also help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It depends on the type of algae. Otos will not eat BBA or hair algae, and possibly others. Peroxide will work if you remove the plant or put some in a turkey baster after you turn off your filtration and do it while in the tank. There is also Flourish Excel that can be used the same way or dosed to the entire tank. Again, just depends on the type of algae.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure what type of algae it is but it's dark green in color. I've noticed it seems to be growing on the rhizome type plants the most. I've tried Otos but it's just a death sentence putting them in my tank. I've tried a number of times, being careful with the acclimation, but they only last a few days to a few weeks. To bad because I really like them. I have both a common and a bristlenose Pleco plus shrimp but they don't seem to care for the algae that's on the Java ferns. The ferns themselves seem to be growing OK, it's just that the algae doesn't look good.

DLH


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

nerite snails solved this problem for me.


----------

